# [Xorg] EDID illisible [Résolu]

## Shyne

Bonsoir,

Décidément Xorg me joue des tours en ce moment... Apres les leds du claviers je me retrouve maintenant bloqué à une résolution de... 640x480 sur un écran widescreen qui supporte... 1920x1200.

```
The EDID read for display device DFP-0 is invalid: EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     version 1 extension exceeds EDID buffer size, or checksum

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     for EDID extension failed

```

J'ai trouvé pas mal de posts traitant ce sujet, seulement aucune des solutions proposées n'a réglé mon problème...

Je m'en remet donc à vous   :Confused: Last edited by Shyne on Sun Dec 23, 2007 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux désactiver complètement l'EDID avec :

```
Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
```

Puis configure ton xorg.conf avec les bonnes vielles options Horizsync et VertRefresh.

----------

## Shyne

J'avais deja renseigner Horizsync et VertRefresh dans la section monitor. Et tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à maintenant.

J'ai aussi testé l'option "UseEDID" "False" dans la section Device mais sans aucun resultat...

Maintenant quand laisse les lignes Horizsync et VertRefresh decommenté l'affichage défile sans arret de bas en haut. Mais ca doit etre normal je suppose.   :Confused: 

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1200"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device DFP-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from DFP-0's EDID.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device on GPU PCI:0:1:3!

```

Voila mon Xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "ViewSonic"

        ModelName    "VP231wb"

#       HorizSync    30-92

#       VertRefresh  24-85

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "LG"

        ModelName    "26lc55"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 7900 GS"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

#       Option      "UseEDID" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "MCP61 SMU"

        BusID       "PCI:0:1:3"

#        Option      "UseEDID" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

#       Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

#       Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "True"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "True"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       8

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       16

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       24

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       8

                #Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       16

                #Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       24

                #Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Merci pour la reponse   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Shyne wrote:*   

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

 

/me éclate le crâne de Shyne avec un gros bouquin de programmation shell   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Shyne

/me ne prétend pas faire de la programmation.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Shyne wrote:*   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW 
> 
> /me éclate le crâne de Shyne avec un gros bouquin de programmation shell  

 

où est le problème ? c'est interdit de faire un grep sur un pipe ?  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Shyne wrote:*   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW 
> 
> /me éclate le crâne de Shyne avec un gros bouquin de programmation shell   
> ...

 

Le cat est inutile ici tout simplement, et il n'est pas non plus fait pour ça de toute façon, bien que beaucoup de gens l'utilisent comme ça de façon eronée ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Shyne

En attendant le sujet est Xorg et non pas cat ou grep...

----------

## kopp

Ouais mais geekounet est un relou :p

Sinon, pour ton problème, tu as essayé une autre version du pilote nvidia, voire un autre pilote ?

----------

## ryo-san

OOPs ... pardon,  =>

Je lis sur ce thread que apparemment il existe un bug  de lecture EDID entre 9X.XX et 100.XX .

Tu devrais plutot creuser dans leur forum, ca a l'air vraiment particulier.

+

... et le fix etait une page plus loin : puisque le drivers ne peut lire l'EDID , il te faut utilser cet outil ( a compiler bien sur ) .Ca doit en theorie generer un fichier ou du code   :Question:   que tu peux ensuite declarer dans Xorg.conf , comme ca il evite d'aller le lire et tout le monde est content.

Note que tu peux tout aussi bien downgrader le driver , ce qui a mon avis ne serais pas une mauvaise chose  :Razz: 

++

----------

## Shyne

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, pour ton problème, tu as essayé une autre version du pilote nvidia, voire un autre pilote ?

 

Oui j'ai downgrader plusieurs fois (non sans mal) mais pas de changement... J'ai même testé avec le pilote VESA mais X ne se lance carrément pas. Je vais voir avec le pilote nv quand j'aurais retrouvé un peu de motivation... 

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> ... et le fix etait une page plus loin : puisque le drivers ne peut lire l'EDID , il te faut utilser cet outil ( a compiler bien sur ) .Ca doit en theorie generer un fichier ou du code  que tu peux ensuite declarer dans Xorg.conf , comme ca il evite d'aller le lire et tout le monde est content.

 

Je vais creuser de ce coté la aussi.

Merci à vous pour ces pistes. Je m'en occuperais certainement ce week end   :Smile: 

----------

## Shyne

Bon du coup j'ai suivi les conseils de ryo-san, j'ai downgrader j'usqu'au nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 et mes fréquence sont à nouveau correctement pris en compte    :Very Happy: 

Merci encore.

----------

